# Harassment!!!!



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Every year while steelhead fishing in a certain unmentionable area a group of duck hunters comes in and launches a dozen boats. I am already there fishing and have my lines set way before they arrive. I have tried to reason with these idiots way too many times to get a little cooperation which does not work at all. I have a right to fish and they have a right to hunt in which I don't believe that a CO would write a harassment ticket. They do run over my lines with their boats, they rev their motors very close to my lines, and they muddy up the water. Thus my fishing trip is ruined. I have had fish cut off from their props and I have had enough of it. I can block the access with my vehicle or pack a shovel and dig ruts in the launch area so they get stuck. Any suggestions? I am not about to give up my fishing spot.


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

And there is only one spot for you to fish ?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## turd_furguson (Apr 1, 2008)

I wouldn't block the launch with your truck they might do somthing to it, i do like the shovel idea. But i would talk to a co to see what your options might be. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

I guess my first question would be whether it might help you to contact a CO? It may not be harassment, but that doesn't necessarily mean they can't do anything. I'm not sure, but just throwing it out there. Is there is anything a CO could do?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If I move the duck hunters win and they know if they are arrogant I will move so it makes them worse. I can move but they can launch elsewhere also. It is not by anymeans a designated launch area.


----------



## driften (Jun 13, 2002)

Problem is, if they are a certain type, anything you do will fubar your spot. Forever. Remember why you go afield (I know, easier said than done)...


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

Private,state,or federal land? Are these hunters armed ? I know how you feel. But is it worth it ? How many miles of river do you have access to ? I like to fish for " relaxation," not "confrontation "

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

This is an easy one.......fish with metal braided line, maybe 40 foot tied into a 10 pound mono. Once the prop picks up the line, will wrap into the prop and you can then break off the 10 pound mono.........heck put out two lines of metal braided line and go for a double.

Something like this.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

2PawsRiver said:


> This is an easy one.......fish with metal braided line, maybe 40 foot tied into a 10 pound mono. Once the prop picks up the line, will wrap into the prop and you can then break off the 10 pound mono.........heck put out two lines of metal braided line and go for a double.
> 
> Something like this.


This is what I would probably do. Then it's not like you were intentionally trying to pay them back. It's their fault for purposely running over your lines. I'd love to be there to see it!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I will bring it up to the local CO I would think that if they make a habit of showing up and checking them they might move on if they are not 100 percent legal. I have thought of using stainless steel line but many duck hunters are no longer your average duck hunters. I see at least two $50,000 duck boats every weekend. I would not want to have to pay for a 250 hsp merc. Fortunately in the NLP or UP there are thousands of miles of prime steelhead waters on public lands. I just happened to like to fish the one place a few times a year in duck season. I am almost always fishing by 5 am until about 8 am to avoid confrontation and enjoy relaxation. What causes the confrontation is the lack of consideration by the hunters. I guess that no matter how big the sandbox is not everyone is going to play nice.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Let me see if i understand this right. Your fishing at a spot that you know people are using as a place to launch there boats and you get mad when they do just that ???? or are they launching there boats and going 50yds up or down stream then running into your line????


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't fish at a boat launch and complain about people launching boats? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PVH (Jan 16, 2009)

Jimw said:


> Don't fish at a boat launch and complain about people launching boats?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yeah that. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

So have you taken into consideration,that confrontation does not create, relaxation ?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

This is just where the road comes close to the lake and the hunters think that they can use it for a launch. If the hunters were considerate, stayed away from my lines, tilted their motors and went slow there would not be an issue. Many hunters who use the area do just that and it is not a problem and actually it makes the fishing better. It is the arrogant hunters who do not have any respect for others that tick me off. Thinking about launching a boat myself and long lining by the decoys.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

miruss said:


> Let me see if i understand this right. Your fishing at a spot that you know people are using as a place to launch there boats and you get mad when they do just that ???? or are they launching there boats and going 50yds up or down stream then running into your line????


 Either way it is not a boat launch site and they know that I fish there. I have asked them to be considerate of the fact that I am fishing there. I even go as far as to warn them of submerged logs and sand bars in the area where they will be boating.


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Please get a gopro so we can watch this fight


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> Either way it is not a boat launch site and they know that I fish there. I have asked them to be considerate of the fact that I am fishing there. I even go as far as to warn them of submerged logs and sand bars in the area where they will be boating.


Sounds like you need to get a CO involved to see if they can legally launch there if they can and you do what some are suggesting wire in prop and other things you may very well find yourself in trouble


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

miruss said:


> Let me see if i understand this right. Your fishing at a spot that you know people are using as a place to launch there boats and you get mad when they do just that ???? or are they launching there boats and going 50yds up or down stream then running into your line????


 I am approximately 120 yards from where the boats are launched. Due to shallow water the boats have to pass in front of me somewhat. There is plenty of room for them to stay well away from my lines. If they tilted their motor and went slow it would take them what an extra 30 seconds to reach their duck heaven. To them it is launch rev the motors for 5 minutes and go like hell. I am being pretty fair, if I wanted to be like them I could put rod holders up right where they launch not move and call the RAP hotline if they try to get me to move. I am the considerate one here and I have fished this spot when many of them were in diapers.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Other people fish in the same area and have had the same problem. It is not like they don't know people fish there.


----------

